# Cracks In Outback 28Rsds Rear Slide



## Hood3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Does anyone else have cracks on the bottom sides of the rear slide? We have two on each side of a used trailer. We are in the process of purchasing an '06 outback 28rsds, but saw these cracks (which were caulked by original owner), but we weren't sure if this was common, how to tell if there was water damage under the cracks, etc. Anyone have experience or suggestions, we're new to camping, so any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not common but not unheard of. The issue is most likely weld failure on the back wall. Not too hard to repair but you have to take some things apart (outside trim and inside rear wall paneling) to see exactly where the failure is and then carry out the repair.


----------



## Hood3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you. I appreciate your response and information too. I'm assuming we should have this looked at prior to purchasing the it?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depends on how handy you are and you can just ask for a discount due to the internal damage. Then repair it yourself, it would cost a bunch for the dealer to repair.


----------



## Hood3 (Mar 23, 2015)

CamperAndy said:


> Depends on how handy you are and you can just ask for a discount due to the internal damage. Then repair it yourself, it would cost a bunch for the dealer to repair.


----------



## Hood3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

We had this issue with ours last spring. Wasn't just cracked, it all shattered on the first slide out of the spring to get it ready. Basically the glue all let go and then as it rolled out cracked and shattered. Basically the company doing it the cheapest way available. Instead of securing with screw or something, use cheap glue.

Had to repair it myself, they wouldn't help at all. And what would the fix be, the same thing with glue.

Had to replace the wood underneath as well, which was also flimsy. Half of the slide out isn't even plastic anymore. I replaced the flimsy woodf with fir plywood and then stained it dark, and then screwed it into the aluminum rails, as well as the plastic I could save as well.

The only small issue is the small height difference without the plastic. So when you get to the spot there is a small bump up as it slides.

Worked well all last year, and in my opinion is made better than factory. Caulked everything correctly as well.


----------

